# Who's got two thumbs and loves to staple?



## North40

Thanks, John. A stapler is my next pneumatic purchase - I'll have to give this one a look.


----------



## Karson

I got a couple but they are harbor Freight, and haven't had any problems.

good review.


----------



## cajunpen

Thanks Giz, I've been thinking about one of these and wondered how good they were. You have the Harbor Freight models Karson and like them? That will be the cheapest way to go for me - so I'm on my way to HF on Monday. Thanks guys.


----------



## rikkor

Staples are indeed very useful. Thanks for writing the review.


----------



## Moose

I have the same gun and love it. I bought it for attaching cabinet backs in my kitchen (and other projects) and now find it and my PC BN200A to be the lightest and most reliable guns I've ever owned.

I've never had a misfire or jam with this stapler and it's super easy to adjust and clear (not that I've needed to clear it). I bought it to replace a HF stapler when I found the NS150A on sale and had a pile of stapling to get through.

Highly recommended if you need a reliable stapler that will last.


----------



## gizmodyne

I kind of want a pin nailer too. I am interested in that bn200a. Been watching Norm build kitchen cabs this season using it for moldings.


----------



## Grumpy

I have an electric stapler (Metabo) similar to yours Gizmo. It can be used as a brad gun as well. Very useful tool.


----------



## Al_Killian

I have one and love it. I have already run a couple hundred staple thru it and it is only a month old.


----------



## robv

I also have one of these along with the brad and finish nailer in the set that came with a porter cable compressor from Ho-De for under $300. I've had great success using the stapler to finish a kitchen cabinet and this and all the porter cable guns have not misfired. I even shot a finish nail into a piece of hidden metal and it kicked and the soft rubber nose flew off, but the gun was totally unharmed and worked perfectly. Very impressed with this and with all of porter cable's products so far.


----------



## FlWoodRat

Hey Giz, was that a 'two thumbs" up rating of the gun OR did you run staples through them? LOL.


----------

